# New WW II Novel Published!



## Raytonium (Apr 9, 2012)

[Posted with permission]

Not a book review, but I just had a book published. It's a novel set in the PTO about American and Japanese pilots and aircrews during the first 6 months of the war.

It can be found here: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODuouDSjFwY_

Thanks for reading!

Edit: I can now offer a 15% off discount code, N3D4BAKQ, but it is only good at the publisher's estore:

https://www.createspace.com/3545820

Also, "Like" me on Facebook for a chance to win a free copy:

Raymond Fiore | Facebook


----------



## Airframes (Apr 14, 2012)

Congratulations on publication ! Must have another go with my novel some time ........


----------



## Raytonium (Apr 16, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Congratulations on publication ! Must have another go with my novel some time ........



Stay with it!


----------

